# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  فيديو كلب شفاعة الحسين لرادود الحسيني نزار القطري

## الــــنـــاري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وصلاة والسلام على اشرف الانبياء والمرسلين وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين 
هذي القصيد
من إصدار كذب الموت وهو بمناسبة محرم الحرام لعام 1428 هجري ، والقصيدة إهداء من الأستاذ نزار القطري لأنصار الحسين  

لتحميل اضغط هنا 
تحياتي اخوكم
الناري

----------


## القلب المرح

*يعطيك الله العافيه اخويي ياللي منتى دلوع * 
*جاري التحميل .طوط..طوط..طوط*
*تحياتي لك بالتوفيق..*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

مشكور حبيبي على المرور يادلوع خخخ
تحياتي 
اخوك 
الناري

----------


## محمد

جزاك ربي كل خير

وجعله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## الــــنـــاري

الله يجزي الجميع كل خير
مشكرو اخوي حمود
الله يثقل ميزانك بكل خير
تحياتي اخوك الناري

----------


## جولي_sweet

الف بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
تقبل مروري
اختك
جولي

----------


## ام باسم

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
تقبل مروري

----------


## الــــنـــاري

مشكورين اختي جولي ، ام باسم
على المرور الطيب
تحياتي اخوكم الناري

----------


## ولد ملك

مشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور

----------


## الــــنـــاري

العفو اخوي ولد الملك
مشكور على المرور
تحياتي اخوك الناري

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يسلمو اخوي الناري
شفته في جنل فورتين 
يهبل الفيديو كليب
جاري التحميل

----------


## الــــنـــاري

الله يسلمش اختي بشاير
الله يوفقه ويوفق جميع الرواديد لك خير
مشكورة خيتو على المرور

----------


## نــــور

الصراحة القصيدة وايد حلوة وانا انشاء الله راح اشتري الشريط مشكووورة يابشاير مشكوووورة يا اختي

----------


## نــــور

الصراحة القصيدة وايد حلوة وانشاء الله تعجب الشيعة كلهم وانشاء الله راح اشتري الشريط  مشكووور اخوي الناري مشكووور وماقصرت

----------


## نــــور

ابي مقاطع من شريط احاديث
لرادود الكبير و المميز الشيخ حسين الأكرف
         مقاااااااااطع طبعااااااااااااااااا

----------


## شذى الزهراء

مشكور اخوي الناري ..الله يعطيك العافية ..

جاري التحميل ..

----------


## عاشق الحرية

*يعطيك العافية يا الناري على فيديو كليب*

*تسلم يمناك ويعطيك العافية على المجهود*

*و ننتظر الجديد . . .*

*نسألكم الدعاء*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

مشكروين جميعاً على المرور
المتالق لاعدمناكم يارب
دمتم بحفظ الباري
تحياتي لكم اخوكم 
الــنــاري

----------


## عبق الورد

مشكووووووووور 

اخوي علىالقصيده 

الحلوة 

بصراحه ابي الله ربنا 

لرادود نزار القطري 

مشكور اخوي الناري

----------


## وليدحسن

شكرا اخي على الفيدو الجميل والرائع
جزاك الله خير الجزاء

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

مشكووور خيي 
الناري على
الروابط وجعله الله
في ميزان اعمالك
تحياتي عاشق الزهراء

----------


## عاشق الحرية

و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

تسلم يمناك على الاصدار 
وربِ يعطيك العافية

و بنتظار الجديد . . .

و نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## الــــنـــاري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مشكورين اخواني واخواتي
الله لايحرمني من تواصلكم وتشجيعكم
والله يوفق الجميع لك خير

اخوكم
الــــــــــــــــــنــــــــــــــــــــــــاري

----------


## الأمل البعيد

المقطع مره حليو
الله يزيد روائع الرادود نزار
مشكور اخوي الناري
تحياتي

----------


## الــــنـــاري

مشكورة خيتي على المرور
والتواصل الرائع الله لايحرمنا
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق

----------

